# one man down



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

looking for a third guy for an all day wading trip with Capitan Derek Lechler out of Galveston. March 23rd is the fishing day it a Monday and it's all artificially trip. Give me a call or text if your interested 979/201/1128 kevin


----------



## DBgalveston (May 4, 2011)

How many fisherman and what is aprox cost?


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

Three man party ($600 ) 200 a person plus what 
Ever you wanna tip


----------

